# weird scams from abroad... e-mail edition



## JBroida (Oct 10, 2014)

Sitting here in Japan and catching up on e-mails, i have to filter through tons of e-mail every day. The 2 things i get the most of are emails from chinese companies producing knives and stones, and Pakistani companies producing knives and other kitchen tools. I almost never look at them, but sometimes i catch something in passing. Anyways, i thought i'd throw a few up here so you guys can see the kind of junk thats out there. Its more of a joke than anything else. We do our best to carry only Japanese made products and some other local goods from around where we are in the US (with very few exceptions). Anyways, here we go:





























Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Lefty (Oct 10, 2014)

I just got the same tweezer email today. Haha


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 10, 2014)

Linkee for the pen? That thing looks like it rocks! :doublethumbsup:


----------

